# Fermeture du Store Français??



## goldensun (9 Août 2010)

Visiblement y a une fermeture à l'heure actuelle, quid d'un nouveau produit???
Edit c'est pour le store sur le site, j'ai confondu App Store et Apple Store
désolé(à déplacer où de droit)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Août 2010)

Plus probablement une opération de maintenance.

Les fermetures pour sortie de nouveaux produits, c'est plutôt l'après-midi (heure française).

Il y a 9 heures de décalage avec la côté ouest des USA. Donc en ce moment, c'est la nuit chez eux.


----------



## goldensun (9 Août 2010)

ok dommage j'aurrais pas le droit à des remerciements en première page d'igen pour une news trouvée


----------



## Le docteur (9 Août 2010)

Si ça pouvait être iLife et iWork...
Oui, je rêve là ... on n'est même pas mardi...


----------



## Toximityx (9 Août 2010)

*Motif: *Doublon with : http://forums.macg.co/reagissez/lundi-matin-apple-store-ferme-397631.html


----------

